# Sonic Collars



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

So I am considering using one of those collars or devices that emit a ultrasonic sound when Scoop barks excessively along with me training him. Anyone recommend one? Thoughts on this??


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't like them and I wouldn't use one JMO
Like I say all the time Nemo is excellent with voice commands and I just say, well yell ,NO BARK and it works for us.
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 28 2008, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597481


> I don't like them and I wouldn't use one JMO
> Like I say all the time Nemo is excellent with voice commands and I just say, well yell ,NO BARK and it works for us.
> Good Luck :biggrin:[/B]


I don't like anything that causes them discomfort, but that's just me. The trainer at Petsmart suggested using a squirt bottle with water anytime they bark or have a behavior that needs to stop. If you squirt them (not with the hard stream, but with the mist), then quickly hide the bottle and pet them, saying "good puppy" and loving on them (because, of course, they will stop), it actually has a positive result. I saw him do it several times in the course of the training classes for excessive barking or for very large dogs jumping up and being unruly and it really did work! The dogs really responded to the attention he was giving them. It was more to get their attention than anything and it doesn't hurt. There is also a collar that sends out a mist when they bark and it has the same effect. 

We are dealing with Tucker and Riley barking like maniacs when we walk them. We've tried all the training tricks...getting their attention by stopping and getting between them and the distraction, using treats, commands...and nothing will work. I guess they are just excited to be out and then feed off each other's excitement. In the last few days, we've started using the squirt bottle and it really is getting better. Plus, in this hot weather, it has to feel good! 

We are not there yet, either, but there has been some improvement, I have to say.

Debbie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:blink: Ummm none. Don't use one please. Esp on little Scoop.


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Jun 28 2008, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597809


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 28 2008, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597481





> I don't like them and I wouldn't use one JMO
> Like I say all the time Nemo is excellent with voice commands and I just say, well yell ,NO BARK and it works for us.
> Good Luck :biggrin:[/B]


I don't like anything that causes them discomfort, but that's just me. The trainer at Petsmart suggested using a squirt bottle with water anytime they bark or have a behavior that needs to stop. If you squirt them (not with the hard stream, but with the mist), then quickly hide the bottle and pet them, saying "good puppy" and loving on them (because, of course, they will stop), it actually has a positive result. I saw him do it several times in the course of the training classes for excessive barking or for very large dogs jumping up and being unruly and it really did work! The dogs really responded to the attention he was giving them. It was more to get their attention than anything and it doesn't hurt. There is also a collar that sends out a mist when they bark and it has the same effect. 

We are dealing with Tucker and Riley barking like maniacs when we walk them. We've tried all the training tricks...getting their attention by stopping and getting between them and the distraction, using treats, commands...and nothing will work. I guess they are just excited to be out and then feed off each other's excitement. In the last few days, we've started using the squirt bottle and it really is getting better. Plus, in this hot weather, it has to feel good! 

We are not there yet, either, but there has been some improvement, I have to say.

Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think I like this suggestion. Im going to give it a go. thx Debbie!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Uh, Good luck. :I won't comment further as Ive been slammed ("I haven't seen anybody slammed here!", said the slammer, and I guess the slammer would not see that in themselves, huh?) about training procedures, so I just won't comment on that any longer. 

Btw, seriously, Good luck on the training. There are a lot of options and it just depends on the dog and temperament and personality. 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jun 29 2008, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597895


> Uh, Good luck. :I won't comment further as Ive been slammed ("I haven't seen anybody slammed here!", said the slammer, and I guess the slammer would not see that in themselves, huh?) about training procedures, so I just won't comment on that any longer.
> 
> Btw, seriously, Good luck on the training. There are a lot of options and it just depends on the dog and temperament and personality.
> 
> ...


Thx for the Hugs and well wishes Cyndi... and for your previous advice... we're still looking into that btw...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OOps


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We use the citronella collars and love them!!! They work!!!! All we have to do now is show the "guys" the collars and they are quiet. It does not hurt them in any way.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

When Nikki barks, I give her a "down" command, (she only barks when she is jumping up on me for attention) and when she stops barking I say, "Good girl," and give her a treat. Yes, she still barks, but she is still in my personal "puppy school."

IMO: Sonic collars and water or citronella in the face is training a dog to do the right thing because he/she fears punishment, rather than guiding him/her toward good behavior, which brings rewards. I don't want my dog to obey me because she is afraid of pain or discomfort, I want her to be happy and eager to obey me, because it is pleasurable to her when she obeys. (Even if it's for the "bribe" of food = pleasure.)


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am going to only share my opinion here. If I get slammed so be it. I do not agree with anything that will cause discomfort just because the dog is trying to communicate. I am sure if you don't use disciplinary/training, sonic/shocking collars this behavior will be curbed. You just have to make sure you are attentive to the puppy to see what is causing him/her to bark. By being attentive I believe you are going to solve the issue at the root of the problem without punishing the puppy at the symptom if you do use the collar. This joined with the non stressing training (verbal commands and rewarding good behavior) and being consistent from the owner. I also don't think a squirt bottle is appropriate. I think that will only cause the puppy distress and not like water, which will become a grooming nightmare.

You don't want your baby to be scared or stressed when she is around you, which I believe the sonic/shock collars and water bottles will cause. You want her to enjoy your company and be relaxed.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone seen the movie "Fun with Dick and Jane"? There is a scene when Jim Carrey puts on one of those shock collars, and is funny, but also one reason why I would not put one on Clifford. Clifford does't have a barking problem, and with a little training and patience you will succeed with this problem.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Also, using soda can filled with pennies to startle any unacceptable behaviour works marvelously, and completely distracts them. This worked great when I was potty training. This would work great when any barking occurs too. Try it and see what happens. Keep us updated.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nobody should worry about or get slammed. We all have our own opinion and do what works for us.
Everyones opinion is valuable.
We have 3 very vocal malts that enjoy barking at every thing that goes past our house. Anyone that comes to our house gets the "bark-o-rama" treatment from the Boyz!!!
The Citronella Collars work for 3 barking guys. They only wear them for a few minutes and that lets them know to speak softly.  
We would never do the shock collars! :shocked: 
This works for us and has been a life saver. Hope this explains our view and why we use them on our very loved and spoiled boys.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 29 2008, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598055


> Also, using soda can filled with pennies to startle any unacceptable behaviour works marvelously, and completely distracts them. This worked great when I was potty training. This would work great when any barking occurs too. Try it and see what happens. Keep us updated.[/B]


This has worked amazingly well for us!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jun 28 2008, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597895


> Uh, Good luck. :I won't comment further as Ive been slammed ("I haven't seen anybody slammed here!", said the slammer, and I guess the slammer would not see that in themselves, huh?) about training procedures, so I just won't comment on that any longer.
> 
> Btw, seriously, Good luck on the training. There are a lot of options and it just depends on the dog and temperament and personality.
> 
> ...


I believe you are referring to me as your so called slammer. If you are going to quote what I said you should quote what I really said. Also, you didn't even answer my question, on what "bad behavior" did Midis do???? Honestly, I will always take the side of the malt. I think you are wrong to say I slammed you, when I just wanted to know what Midis did that was so bad. I feel sorry for him that a prong collar was used on him and also that he yelped. I think there are better ways to get a point across to a little dog.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jun 29 2008, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598048


> I am going to only share my opinion here. If I get slammed so be it. I do not agree with anything that will cause discomfort just because the dog is trying to communicate. I am sure if you don't use disciplinary/training, sonic/shocking collars this behavior will be curbed. You just have to make sure you are attentive to the puppy to see what is causing him/her to bark. By being attentive I believe you are going to solve the issue at the root of the problem without punishing the puppy at the symptom if you do use the collar. This joined with the non stressing training (verbal commands and rewarding good behavior) and being consistent from the owner. I also don't think a squirt bottle is appropriate. I think that will only cause the puppy distress and not like water, which will become a grooming nightmare.
> 
> You don't want your baby to be scared or stressed when she is around you, which I believe the sonic/shock collars and water bottles will cause. You want her to enjoy your company and be relaxed.[/B]


Very nice post! Thank you. 

:goodpost:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jun 29 2008, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598253


> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jun 28 2008, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597895





> Uh, Good luck. :I won't comment further as Ive been slammed ("I haven't seen anybody slammed here!", said the slammer, and I guess the slammer would not see that in themselves, huh?) about training procedures, so I just won't comment on that any longer.
> 
> Btw, seriously, Good luck on the training. There are a lot of options and it just depends on the dog and temperament and personality.
> 
> ...


I believe you are referring to me as your so called slammer. If you are going to quote what I said you should quote what I really said. Also, you didn't even answer my question, on what "bad behavior" did Midis do???? Honestly, I will always take the side of the malt. I think you are wrong to say I slammed you, when I just wanted to know what Midis did that was so bad. I feel sorry for him that a prong collar was used on him and also that he yelped. I think there are better ways to get a point across to a little dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Geezz can this just stop already, sick of it!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

.....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I tried a spray bottle on Ollie once and 1) it sort of went against my conscious--but if it works for someone else, then so be it 2) It totally didn't work--Ollie just stared straight at it and licked at the water while I sprayed, lol. Like it was a drinking fountain. He wasn't scared of it at all.

For the same reason (conscious) I probably wouldn't use a shock collar.

I also give the "down" command when Ollie is doing something bothersome. He's not much of a barker in general. But sometimes he begs at the dinner table or tries to hump company, etc. 

My mom had luck w/ the can of coins for a while with her dog but now it has worn off. My opinion is that a more positive training method can not only help, but won't wear off! Good luck.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ok folks... 

If we can not maintain some degree of civility here, I WILL close this thread.

This is the one and ONLY warning.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jun 29 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598294


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 29 2008, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598284





> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jun 29 2008, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598253





> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jun 28 2008, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597895





> Uh, Good luck. :I won't comment further as Ive been slammed ("I haven't seen anybody slammed here!", said the slammer, and I guess the slammer would not see that in themselves, huh?) about training procedures, so I just won't comment on that any longer.
> 
> Btw, seriously, Good luck on the training. There are a lot of options and it just depends on the dog and temperament and personality.
> 
> ...


I believe you are referring to me as your so called slammer. If you are going to quote what I said you should quote what I really said. Also, you didn't even answer my question, on what "bad behavior" did Midis do???? Honestly, I will always take the side of the malt. I think you are wrong to say I slammed you, when I just wanted to know what Midis did that was so bad. I feel sorry for him that a prong collar was used on him and also that he yelped. I think there are better ways to get a point across to a little dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Geezz can this just stop already, sick of it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you saying if someone brings up something refering to me, I don't have a right to respond?????


[/B][/QUOTE]

Ignore it and stick to the original OP's question, so it doesn't get off track like it has now.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jun 29 2008, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598305


> Ok folks...
> 
> If we can not maintain some degree of civility here, I WILL close this thread.
> 
> This is the one and ONLY warning.[/B]


Sorry I got involved. Next time, I will ask the best way to handle certain things first, instead of posting then asking, like I did. Thank you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I could never use anything like that :no2: I can't even use the spray bottle :no2: nothing that could possibly make him uncomfortable or scared of me. when he barks at something outside I open the door ( we also have a screen door which is closed ) and I start talking to him and tell him that it's ok, and I get down to his level and talk in his ears then he turns and licks me to death and starts whining. I tell him good boy, no barking and then I give him a treat. :yes: if he is really going nuts then I let him bark , it only lasts a minute anyways.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a big fan of asking for an incompatible behavior. For some dogs it is a down or a trick. I taught mine to run to the kitchen and sit at the cookie cupboard. It got them away from the front windows and stopped the barking.


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

hmmmn leave a thread for a day and WWIII starts... lol

Thanks for all of your advice, still trying to find a method suited for Scoop and I. I never really thought of the Ultrasonic Collars as harmful, just thought the sound annoyed the heck out of the pup. I would never do the shock collar! That just seems a little cruel, I mean honestly how do you measure a "reasonable" amount of pain?

At least I have options... thx again


----------

